# next stop - Johann Sebastian Bach



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Suwanai Akiko Plays Bach : Sonata for Solo Violin No.2 "Andante"*

*2011.6.4　札幌コンサートホールKitara
Odaka Tadaaki/Suwanai Akiko/Sapporo Symphony Orchestra
Jun.4,2011　Sapporo Concert Hall Kitara*

Nice little solo violin piece, but I think Suwanai Akiko plays it quite anonymously.

youtube comments

*Bravo. The tone is so clear and refine. Great performance.﻿

No coughing being heard in the audience made this a perfect performance...

Never forget she was also the winner of The Best performance of Bach during the International Tchaikovsky Competition in 1990.﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*J.S. Bach - Komm, Jesu, Komm*

*Bach's Komm,Jesu,Komm. Performed by The Sixteen, conducted by Harry Christophers.*

Heavenly choral baroque music from Bach! As always with The Sixteen and Harry Christophers; Brilliant performance!

youtube comment

*An interesting performance of this demanding Motet by Johann Sebastian bach.﻿

Very nice perfomance thank you for posting that great video!!!

A really demanding Motet, also due to Double Choir. And an interesting performance, enhancing intensity and Polyphonic Texture.

I've sang with three of those people and I'm only 13! I have to admit I'm pretty priviledged*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*J.S. Bach Chaconne (BVW 1004) arr. for 2 cellos*

*Played this at the end of one of Martin's doctoral recitals at UGA in early 2007. We only had a couple days to put it together and there are a few rough spots, but overall I think it's quite an enjoyable performance. Johanne Perron and Claudio Jaffe did the arrangement, which is great. It's much less commonly heard than the 3-cello version.*

Very nice to hear only two cellos together. It is simplicity, still a marvellous depth. Very good!

youtube comments

*A very fine transcription, beautifully played. This great work speaks through any medium. See Also: Claremont Trio version (violin, cello and piano), and David Petrunin's very sensitive performance on marimba, of all things. Lovely.﻿

And there are fine viola performances (my favorite instrument), and then there's Stokovski﻿

Beautifull! Amazing performance!﻿

Excellent arrangement, performance and video. From a fan of Bach's Chaconne, especially Perlman's version, you guys nailed this one. Thanks!
Violoncello is more intimate than violin. It's touching more body parts, and requires more physical energy to play it. I think the piece sounds better on a solo violoncello, but this performance is great too*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*J.S. Bach - Brandenburg Concerto no. 5*

*Raffaele Trevisani - Flute
Martin Kos - Conductor and Solo Violin
Suk Chamber Orchestra*

Not the best sound, but still a very good performance of this delightfull concert.

youtube comments

*Wonderful ... and all the "sound" of the Master Trevisani always lovely ... increasingly rare these days full of acrobats ...(google translated from italian)*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Bach Partita No 2 C minor BWV 826 Piotr Anderszewski*

*Johann Sebastian Bach 
Keyboard Partita No.2 in C minor, BWV 826
Piotr Anderszewski, Piano
Sinfonia 0:00
Allemande 4:15
Courante 8:33
Sarabande 10:49
Rondeaux 15:30
Capriccio 17:09*

A fantastic, sensitive and colourfull interpretation of this rich and colourfull piano music.

youtube comments

*Greatest Bach interpreter of our era. Every phrase he playes, makes you sit on the edge of your seat, whatever repertoire he plays. Not to please the crowd, but to fulfill his deepest inner mission.﻿

The first minute of the sinfonia is way too fast for my taste. But after that: great interpretation.﻿

Great great pianist, among the most exciting and authenttic and professional Bach players of our time. (worth listening to David Fray's interpretation of the same piece, as he is the other Bach genius interpreters of our times

I never go away from Bach dissatisfied. This performance is no exception. Really liked it.﻿*


----------

